# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Puente de Liuguanghe

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos hoy con otra maravilla china el puente de Liuguanghe.



El puente de Liuguanghe entró en el libro de los récords en el año 2001 tras finalizar su construcción, ya que en dicho momento se trataba del puente más elevado del mundo con 297 metros de altura sobre el cauce del río, derrocando después de 72 años al puente Royal Gorge de dicho título, éste último con una altura de 291 metros.



A pesar de los registros del puente, tan sólo se mantuvo durante dos años en el primer puesto del escalafón de puentes más elevados del mundo. Sin embargo, siempre tendrá la distinción de ser el único puente de viga única en toda la historia que consiguió ser el puente más elevado del mundo en su momento.

La decisión de no construir un puente en arco, colgante o atirantado fue motivada probablemente por la gran altura de la garganta que cruza, considerándose que un puente de viga única con hormigón pretensado sería más fácil de construir desde los dos lados del puente usando la técnica de volados sucesivos, que no requería la instalación de cables que cruzasen la garganta.



El puente de Liuguanghe es la joya de la corona de una carretera conocida como el museo de los grandes puentes chinos. Esta carretera consta de 2 puentes colgantes, de 198 y 168 m. de altura, así como otro puente viga de hormigón de 183 m. de alto y además, otros dos puentes en arco, de 116 y 110 m. de altura. Fuera de China, no hay otra carretera en todo el mundo que tenga esa cantidad de puentes tan altos en tan sólo 100 millas (161 km).

Aunque el puente de Liuguanghe lleva el nombre de un pueblo cercano, el puente en realidad cruza el río Wujiang, un gran afluente del río Yangtsé que tiene 5 de los puentes más altos de China, incluyendo el puente colgante de Dimuhe, actual puente más alto del mundo, el puente colgante de Liuchonghe puente colgante, el viaducto de Wujiang, así como el impresionante puente en arco de Jiangjiehe. Sólo el río Beipanjiang cuenta con un grupo más espectacular de puentes que cruzan ríos de China.

La magnitud del puente de Liuguanghe no siempre es evidente a partir de fotografías hasta que te das cuenta de que el tramo principal del puente es de 240 metros entre pilares, más que cualquier tramo de puente de vigas que jamás se haya construido en los Estados Unidos.



El muelle del lado oeste del puente es el punto más alto de la estructura con 90 m. de altura. Descansando en la parte superior de los dos muelles se ubica una viga cajón unicelular con una altura de 13,4 m. en los muelles y 4.1 m. en la mitad del tramo.





Mejor no asomarse al pretil del puente... aunque no lo parezca, hasta ahí abajo hay casi 300 metros de altura.




Por si las moscas, yo no me acercaría mucho a los arcenes...



... porque como sobrepases el pretil, la caída es fina, jeje



Y ésto es todo. Otro buen bicharraco de cemento "made in China".

Fuente: http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index...guanghe_Bridge. Pinchar en el enlace para más información y más imágenes (en inglés).

----------


## Luján

Impresionante. Sobre todo que no tenga protección para peatones. Como se te estropee el coche en medio del puente......

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Impresionante. Sobre todo que no tenga protección para peatones. Como se te estropee el coche en medio del puente......


Pues sí, por lo menos menos podían haber puesto un acerado de 0.75 con un guardarraíl para dividir el arcén y la acera, que tampoco cuesta tanto, además, sería mayor protección ante un posible accidente, ya que tendría guardarraíl más el pretil del puente. Pero sólo con el pretil, como algún vehículo le pegue un buen viaje, ya os imagináis donde va a acabar...

----------


## perdiguera

Depende de la altura del pretil, hay pretiles insalvables, es decir que no se pueden superar por ningún vehículo y este puede ser de ese tipo.

----------


## Luján

Ese pretil no tendrá más de un metro de alto, así que peatón que pase por ahí, se lo lleva el viento seguro. Y en cuanto a los coches, parece suficientemente gordo como para aguantar un impacto suave, pero un camión de gran tonelaje lo destroza seguro, si impacta a una velocidad media.

Me da a mí que este puente no cumple las normativas europeas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es impresionante este bichaco...
Como para pasar por encima en bici...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Soy yo, ¿o no tiene "calcetín" para ver la fuerza y dirección del viento?
Incluso el puente del V Centenario en Sevilla lo tiene, o tenía...

----------


## perdiguera

Estoy de vacaciones, y de memoria me parece que los insalvables son de 1,20 metros de altura. Ha de ocurrir un impacto casi perpendicular al pretil, con una velocidad de impacto, para las 45 tn de peso, de más de 100 km/hora, para que se rompiera el tablero. Si impacta con un ángulo menor de 60 grados no lo rompe ya sale desviado por el perfil que tiene el pretil.
Si el ángulo es mayor quuzá lo agriete pero realmente son eficaces. En Valladolid está la pista de pruebas para homologaciones de pretiles.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Depende de la altura del pretil, hay pretiles insalvables, es decir que no se pueden superar por ningún vehículo y este puede ser de ese tipo.





> Estoy de vacaciones, y de memoria me parece que los insalvables son de 1,20 metros de altura. Ha de ocurrir un impacto casi perpendicular al pretil, con una velocidad de impacto, para las 45 tn de peso, de más de 100 km/hora, para que se rompiera el tablero. Si impacta con un ángulo menor de 60 grados no lo rompe ya sale desviado por el perfil que tiene el pretil.
> Si el ángulo es mayor quuzá lo agriete pero realmente son eficaces. En Valladolid está la pista de pruebas para homologaciones de pretiles.


Pudiera ser que ese pretil sea resistente, aunque la verdad, no lo parece demasiado. Como no tengo ni repajolera idea sobre ésto, no puedo más que fiarme de tu afirmación.

Ahora bien, si nos centramos en todas las medidas de seguridad, incluyendo a peatones y protección frente al viento, el puente tiene un suspenso como una casa. Comparado con las medidas de seguridad del viaducto de Millau, la diferencia es brutal:


Fuente: http://gabrielblancaestructurametali...u-francia.html

Si nos fijamos, tiene un pretil metálico que parece ser un H3 si no me equivoco, un acerado de 2.15 metros separado de la calzada por el pretil, y además, una protección contra el viento.




> Soy yo, ¿o no tiene "calcetín" para ver la fuerza y dirección del viento?


Pues no, al menos en esas imágenes no se aprecia ninguna manga, y en las demás que hay en la página original tampoco vi ninguna que recuerde.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Eh! Que yo no he dicho que estuviera bien, sólo he dado una información genérica.
Es evidente que cuanto más avanza la civilización más miedos le entran. Quizá porque existen los abogados.

----------


## Luján

Desde luego, en Europa, Estados Unidos o Canadá no se construiría así. Pero aquello es China, y los chinos son un mundo aparte.

El pretil la verdad es que me recuerda a las New Jersey que hay en muchas de nuestras vías, pero en zonas llanas.


Peor hubiera sido que tuviera un guardaraíl metáilico.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El pretil la verdad es que me recuerda a las New Jersey que hay en muchas de nuestras vías, pero en zonas llanas.


Pues sí, es prácticamente igual, sólo que por el otro lado, el que da al vacío, el totalmente plano.

----------

